# IQ test



## edX (Jun 21, 2002)

ok, awhile back a bunch of us took a well known psychological assesment of our personalities. I just got an email directing me to an online IQ test. I thought some of you might like to check it out. While i have serious questions about it's validity and reliability, it seems close enough to the professional IQ assessments i am familiar with that it should give a rough idea if you answer honestly without looking up any answers.

I'm not encouraging anyone to post their actual IQ scores, but adding your score to the ranges in the poll should give us a general idea of whether we mac owners really are smarter.  also, posting reactions to what you thought of the test would be good. Be warned, the test is part of a commercial site that is trying to sell you more afterwards. i do not endorse this site and will just say that i'm not interested in their products. but the test is pretty cool. 

so click here to find out if you really do have that room temperature IQ your ex claims you do. 

I think it took me about a half hour to complete - maybe  little longer.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 21, 2002)

I think the test is okay, but one flaw is that it's not a timed test. You can take all the time you need. In other IQ test's I've taken you are allowed a certain amount of time to answer the question's.


----------



## uoba (Jun 21, 2002)

on the bbc online (which is timed), but had to take a phonecall midway, missing about 7-8 questions!


----------



## voice- (Jun 21, 2002)

I once did a timed test and got 105, but it was 131 on this test


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 21, 2002)

i went 141 but i think this test is unfair because half of the questionsare dealing with the similarities in shapes, those are the ones im best at.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 21, 2002)

I took another one somewhere else that was timed and I got 177. I haven't taken this one, I have no time. The site I went to said it was always accurate within 5 points, which makes me a High Genius.


----------



## twyg (Jun 21, 2002)

*bows deeply*

Your precision processor for your bidding...

I have a strong mathematical basis, and a creative way of learning.


----------



## evildan (Jun 21, 2002)

I got a 156! 

I am a "Visual Mathematician" go figure  

I had no problem with this test, but I seem to remember having a lot of troubles taking the test in college. It would be nice to believe this but I have to say, I don't think I'm that smart. 

I would believe a 136 or perhaps a 146, but 156 seems too high for my intelligence. Like satanicpoptart, the visual questions for me were just point and click. I was able to zip through those questions which helped my over-all time I'm sure. I didn't guess on any of the answers, so I'm happy about that.

Very interesting though, thanks Ed for finding this site... kind of reaffirms my psychology profile as well. Ill have to have my girlfriend take this test so we can once and for all settle the ongoing intelligence debate. 

The email notification told me that 60% of "visual mathematicians" wait for the other person to make the first move on a date. I've been dating my girlfriend for over a year and I'm still waiting. 

FYI, I voted in the "140 to 149" range, becuase I'm not convinced I am that smart. So I took the difference of what I think I am and what the test told me I am.


----------



## edX (Jun 21, 2002)

yea, don't take this test too seriously. The numbers themselves are somewhat meaningless when compared to valid IQ scores from professional testing. About he best you might be able to determine from this is whether you have superior, above average, average, below average or just plain slow mental abilities in the areas they test. Edfinitly do not start running around telling all your friends what a genius you are because of your score. 

even comparitive testing is smewhat limited. Unless you and your friend are seperated by at least one standard deviation (which we don't know the value of for this test), then there's no real way draw any conclusion. Plus not all forms of intelligence are tested here. Just the most common ones in an abbreviated format.

we also don't know if the scores are age adjusted. We would hope so, but really don't know. I think all the criticisms raised by others are very good ones so far.

Keep in mind, I posted this just for fun. don't take it too seriously. 

btw - i'm a 'Facts Curator' - "27% of Facts Curators had their first makeout session at a school dance." actually it was at a private party with school mates. and i was pleasantly shocked when i found what a french kiss was  Do they still play spin the bottle?


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

I was tested 25 years ago and scored 141.

Then I took a test 2 years ago. 

De mortuis nil nisi bonum. Oh well...


----------



## xoot (Jun 21, 2002)

I scored a 120... is that ok for an 11 year old?

I'm also retaking the test now...


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2002)

At least the intellectual type tells something true, I think.
I am a 'Visual Mathematician', what I really think is true for me...

This is in the mail they just send me:




> Did you know:
> 60% of Visual Mathematicians wait for the otherperson to make the first move on a date.


Oh yeah, this really is true for me...


----------



## edX (Jun 21, 2002)

xoot - there's no 'ok' or not ok really. especially on this test with its flaws as mentioned. even as an adult that score would place you somewhere close to being above average. If the test isn't age corrected, then you might even be closer to superior. 

basically it's telling you that you're smart. don't read too much more into it than that. have confidence that when somebody questions your intelligence, that you don't have anything to worry about. and remember that having intelligence and using it are two different things. or as i like to say 'being smart doesn't make you right, it just improves your chances'.


----------



## xoot (Jun 21, 2002)

Totally agree with you Ed.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2002)

I got 133.  On a timed test I was 165.

  I'm only 16, though...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that age doesn't mater for IQ tests unless this one doesn't factor in the age.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 22, 2002)

The website keeps telling me someone is already using my email address.  I've tried random combinations of letters and numbers and get teh same message.  Anyone else experience this?  I'd like to take the test, but the website just won't allow it.


----------



## evildan (Jun 22, 2002)

I had to share this story, because it involves this thread. Last night my girlfriend, her daughter, my son and I went out for Pizza.

My son is at the age (9) where he likes to display how much he knows. And at times this can get in the way of him learning anything new.

My girlfriend started asking me how my day was, etc, etc. I mentioned a few of my activities, and I said "oh, yeah, and I have a 156 IQ (ha ha)."

I did this for the shock value, knowing that I was going to explain to her that it wasn't right, but it did give me some insight as to what kind of learner I am.

Just then my son asked... "what's an IQ?"

I started to explain to him what it was and my girlfriend mentioned a few supporting statements. Meanwhile her daughter (3 1/2) sat and colored.

As soon as my son realized that he was being taught something, he started informing us that he had taken a test just like that. My girlfriend and I responded with some sample IQ questions. 

I used a visual question that I remembered from the test as a sample. I colored three sets of shapes out and asked my son to draw the next set.  My son got it wrong, but he was close to the correct answer. He drew the right shapes, just in the incorrect orientation.

Then it happened, as it has been lately, my son realized that he now had to share some of the stories of how smart he is. Kind of a way for him to save face on getting the IQ questions wrong.

These stories are usually based in reality, but he also has the tendency to stretch the truth to make himself look a little better. For example, we were talking about word problems and my son mentioned some "sample" word problems he has taken.

"Mary had a candy bar and two apples. She gave one apple to two of her friends and had them split it. Then Mary went to the store, but she took a taxi..."

I could go on... but I won't. He mentioned how everyone in the class got it wrong, except him, because they let the details of the questions get in the way of the simple answer. 

When my son starts story telling, I usually have mixed feelings about it. On the one hand I am really happy that he wants to contribute to the conversation, and I value that. On the other hand, it can get in the way sometimes when youre trying to teach him something.

My girlfriend and I have talked about this, and weve decided we have to start calling my son on when he takes a step into the fictional parts of his story telling.

So we let my son continue with his story and proceeded to ask him follow up questions etc. It was about that time we were finishing up our meal and I remembered a quote from the IQ test. I over simplified the quote to help him understand what we were talking about.

I said true intelligence is... (a) knowing everything; (b) knowing some things; (c) knowing nothing; (d ) knowing everybody. 

My son answered (B) knowing some things. Which is pretty good for a kid his age. My girlfriends daughter did not participate in the question, she chose to color and my girlfriend decided not to venture a guess.

I said, the answer is ( c ) knowing nothing. 

Then I realized I was going to have to explain my reasoning. Just then the waitress put the bill on the table along with a few suckers for the kids.

I said, perfect, here we go...  and I grabbed a sucker. It was one of those dumb-dumb suckers. There were five suckers on the table I grabbed the root beer" flavour. 

I held the sucker up and asked. What color is this sucker? (the rapper was still on).

My son said brown knowing that root beer flavoured suckers are brown.
My girlfriend said Id have to say brown too..

I said youre both wrong.

Then out of nowhere my girlfriends daughter (3 1/2 years old) said. ask me!

So I said... okay, what color is this sucker?

This is her answer

Well I dont know what color it is I cant see through the wrapper.

It was absolutely perfect! The 3 year old had the answer! 

I continued by saying. Shes right, shes 100% right. That is the correct answer. The wrapper is on this sucker. You cannot see through the wrapper. The ONLY way to know, for sure, what color the sucker is, would be to see it. Since you cannot see it, you dont know for sure what color it is. 

True the wrapper says its root beer, which would probably make it brown, but how do you know its the correct wrapper?

True intelligence is knowing nothing.

The best part of this was that it was a lesson in humility for my son. Everyone got it wrong, except the three year old. So while he was trying so hard to be an adult, he realized that kids could be right too.

An interesting side note, my girlfriend started posing questions in the parking lot on the way to our car. She often does this, she asked an addition question... how many people are there here... to her daughter.

Her daughter said four

Then my girlfriend wanted to continue the lesson my asking a multiplication question.

She said, how many legs do we have?

Her daughter answered two

My girlfriend started to say.. no... 

I interrupted her, and said, Shes right again! That was the correct answer! We have two legs! If you wanted to know how may legs we all have you should have asked that.

The kids spent the entire trip asking each other tricky questions all the way home. But time after time the 3 year old was right.

Its been proven that our learning potential increases significantly every year up until our first year of schooling. Then it often takes a sharp drop. Some say we actually teach ways of preventing learning. So dont take your IQ scores too seriously, youre only a three year old away from your lesson of humility.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2002)

Great story, Evildan.  Makes me question how much I actually know.  

...Nothing.


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

Hmmm... so when xaq said I think nothing, that means he said that i'm smart?

Cool...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

115 !  YEAH!  I am GOD !


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 23, 2002)

and I got a ***, which is MUCH less than ***, which I got on another one. I am a "precision processor" however I somewhat doubt the credibility of this test, since the last one I took said I got *** and it said it was always within 5 points of the actual score

[EDITED]


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2002)

I took that same test.    That's the one I got 165 on.


----------



## edX (Jun 23, 2002)

i cannot emphasize enough the problems involved in trying to simply compare the numbers. Different tests use different scoring systems. they are 'normed' on different scales.  Plus any test you take online would never be used to evaluate your valid IQ level. NONE OF THEM!! No online test could legitimately claim to be within '5 pts' of a valid IQ test. and if anything, the results so far indicate these scores are potentially spiked - higher than the most commonly used scales.

The only real IQ tests must be administered face to face by a real person. They are much more structured and cover a much wider range of abilities that are than averaged. And results are rarely given using the numbers themselves - more detailed descriptions of the findings along with a general classification like "above average" or "superior" are used instead.

also keep in mind that this test would not be valid for people for whom english is a second language. any IQ test should be administered in one's native language to be at all accurate.

once more - this is just for fun and hopefully some good discussion about the testing process and the meaning of IQ's in general. It was never meant to be a competition. remember, i suggested you not reveal your scores. this is because of the somewhat meaningless value of the number by itself. I think those who have focused on the descriptors are getting more of the real value of the test.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2002)

Oh yeah, Ed?  What did you get?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 23, 2002)

I think Ed hit the nail on the head.  Online tests cannot measure your IQ accurately.  I remember taking one over at http://www.queendom.com before they started charging for tests.  My score on that test was 165, which is spiked, as Ed said.  I do know what my IQ is from a REAL test where a Psychologist sat across a table and administered it as well as the Wechsler Adult Memory Scale.  It's really no biggie.  Want to impress your friends, then go take the Mensa test and become a member.  Then you might have something to brag about.  But if you're that intelligent, you wouldn't brag anyway.  Right?  I think Madonna and Chistine Applegate (blonde Kelly on "Married with Children") are both members of Mensa.


----------



## edX (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks Niles!! well said. this idea of "my brain's bigger than your brain" is really pretty silly. Within certain parameters, we're probably dealing with an issue of how much anybody uses their potential rather than an absolute measure of their capabilities. even on 'real' IQ tests. I could write pages on the potential problems involved in IQ testing. I could refer people the several good books that cover it in detail.

and Ricky - I'm not telling. I know what i got and that's all i need. I will say that it confirms my guess as to what i would score on a real test (i would guess i would be 5-10 pts lower on a real WAIS test). but since i have been professionally trained to administer that test, i will never be able to take it now. 

again, i wish everybody would keep their scores to themselves. In fact, i'm thinking about going back and using my powers as moderator to edit out everyone's numbers. There are real ethical reasons involved in why i asked for ranges in an anonymous poll rather than 'tell us your score'. It would be nice if everybody would go back and edit the numbers themselves. I realize many of you will not understand this - i had to go to graduate school to learn it.


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 23, 2002)

Another precision processor here.  
Scored a 131 while chemically impared!  Woohoo!  
I took "the real thing" from a psychologist when I was 15, but they never told me the results.  Hmmm...


----------



## symphonix (Jun 24, 2002)

I got 130, and was listed as a "Visionary Philosopher". I think this is true enough for me. In an timed test a few years ago I scored a 160, though, but I genuinely believe that I've changed a lot since then. I've had to learn humility, much as Evildan described, and you can't do that without taking a step backwards. For me it was when I discovered philsophy, and suddenly realised what a complete prat I was back then ...

And well done xoot!


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

it didn't seem that hard, i got 98% on it.


----------



## xoot (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *And well done xoot!  *



Yup. And I beat Nummi. Beat Nummi. Beat Nummi!  </strange,  rambling? maybe post>


----------



## symphonix (Jun 26, 2002)

Wedge, you just reminded me of something that happened in my year 11 maths class. The teacher told one of the students "You only got four percent on that test" and the student replied "out of what?"


----------



## zots (Jul 3, 2002)

i'm a visual mathematician, tell me something i don't know  
these tests are fun.

edit:  in my email the visual mathemetician showed an image of einstein.  ppl who got other 'mind-types' what image did you get?


----------



## xoot (Jul 3, 2002)

I got inspired inventor. Although i'm not patient enough to ever invent any software. 

And I obseve that more and more people are popping up with Mario-type icons.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm a 129 "Visual Mathematician"

The only "math" I ever liked was Geometry... So I guess that's about right.


----------



## senne (Jul 23, 2002)

It wasn't that easy for me, i'm not good at english..... But i had 124, jippie

"we can tell your Intellectual Type is a Precision Processor.

The first thing we can tell you about that is you've got a very experiential way of learning and a strong mathematical mind. But that's just scratching the surface."


senne.


----------



## GlryX (Jul 26, 2002)

157...not bad for a 15 year old, eh?


----------

